# Pecan Coffee Table



## DanielPate (Jul 11, 2012)

Coffee table and end tables are being built as a wedding gift to my niece by my father and I.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice coffee table... But where are the end tables?


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

Very attractive wood. Very simple, just my style. Can we see the underside construction of the table?


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

That pecan looks great.


----------



## Sbrooks (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks good thanks for sharing . Could you tell me how you unmade the legs please


----------



## DanielPate (Jul 11, 2012)

TooPicky said:


> Very attractive wood. Very simple, just my style. Can we see the underside construction of the table?


Yes this is a in process build still have aprons for this one and still have to mill all the rough stock for the end tables.


----------



## DanielPate (Jul 11, 2012)

USMCSergeant said:


> That pecan looks great.


Thank you Sgt. SEMPER FI brother


----------



## DanielPate (Jul 11, 2012)

Sbrooks said:


> Looks good thanks for sharing . Could you tell me how you unmade the legs please


Unmade? As in the process. Sure. Took rough stock in to a 1x4, four together, square up, and use the lathe to round the bottom spot.


----------



## DanielPate (Jul 11, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Nice coffee table... But where are the end tables?


Under construction


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice wood. how bad is it wearing on your saw and planer blades?


----------



## DanielPate (Jul 11, 2012)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> nice wood. how bad is it wearing on your saw and planer blades?


Not to terribly bad. Atleast not that we can tell yet


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking good Daniel, Keep us posted.


----------



## DanielPate (Jul 11, 2012)

Will do. Thanks


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's some pretty wood. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## DanielPate (Jul 11, 2012)

Had a small hick up with the build should have finished pics up soon.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Bout time! Just kidding.

How us the frame attached around the top?


----------



## DanielPate (Jul 11, 2012)

Using cleats to hold the top down. Legs are mortis and tendon.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool, I'm talking about the strips that wrap the table top.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

With their gorgeous tables, I am of no doubt that they are off for a great start!


----------



## DanielPate (Jul 11, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Cool, I'm talking about the strips that wrap the table top.


Biscuits and glue.


----------

